# Standard range USB. Ports



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

It looks like the sr has 4 USB ports in front. 

My thought I will use 2 for the Jeda wireless charger, 1 for Dash cam recording and the 4th for my MUSE discography and other music.
Does any one see any issue with this? Is this even possible?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

It’s possible two of those USB ports will be in the back and have no data connection.


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

I probally misinterpreted the the description in the website.

"

Center console with storage and 4 USB ports"
I thought to save money . They put all 4 ports in front fir the sr and sr plus.

Thanks for the insight .
Do you think usb splitters will help achieve my goal?
Or perhaps a usb hub?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Artdept said:


> I probally misinterpreted the the description in the website.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


At this point, we know that all cars will have 4 USB ports. Cars with the premium interior have had two up front that can be used for the cell phone dock (and or USB drive(s) for music and/or dashcam) and two in the rear for rear passengers to charge electronic devices.

Hubs are the definite go to for splitting data and power between multiple devices. There are plenty of posts on this forum with folks discussing options.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Artdept said:


> My thought I will use 2 for the Jeda wireless charger,


Please note that the standard interior's console doesn't have the phone shelf, so a Jeda pad won't have a place to sit unless some sort of change is made.


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks... does standard plus cone equiped with phone shelf?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Artdept said:


> Thanks... does standard plus cone equiped with phone shelf?


No.

Standard console:


----------



## Paul V (Mar 1, 2019)

The SR+ interior does have the phone shelf. The SR does not


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Paul V said:


> The SR+ interior does have the phone shelf. The SR does not


Oh yes, sorry. I read too quickly and missed the "plus" in the question.


----------

